# Electrical Problem



## shane254 (Apr 1, 2003)

My battery keeps going dead for some reason I had the alternator check out and it works It pulled the neg battery cable and the car still ran and I replace the terminals on the battery wich is also the 2nd new one trying to solve this problem any ideas


----------

